
The stealth launch - pclark
http://pragmaticmarketing.typepad.com/productmarketing/2009/08/alas-the-stealth-launch.html
======
odvious
This is a little misleading... most launches that are "stealth" really aren't,
because they're just trying to build hype or make sure their servers don't get
overwhelmed because people already know about it.

What this is describing is the majority of product launches, where you put it
out there and no one comes. You're not really being stealth about it, it's
more like the Unknown Launch.

------
puredemo
Also known as the Google launch.

~~~
odvious
I'd say the way Google launches products is much more about exclusivity than
stealthiness (sp?).

